# centre swivel windows.



## CodyS (Jul 17, 2013)

Felling happy today! Got these windows cut down and fitted! AND NO HEADACHES (except trying to find the swivel hinges lol in the mess)! 



http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/null_zpseb4127cd.jpg

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/null_zps91b37f3f.jpg

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/null_zps00403328.jpg

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/null_zpsf2a8ad8f.jpg

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/null_zpsc7e5bf66.jpg

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/null_zps4a0f590a.jpg

Thanks for looking :)
Please note, I have not been able to hide any of my screw-ups yet.  Lots of work still to be done pics will come


----------



## BarbS (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice! That will be great for air flow and draft. Will there be a chain stop to prevent them banging down?


----------



## CodyS (Jul 17, 2013)

BarbS said:


> Nice! That will be great for air flow and draft. Will there be a chain stop to prevent them banging down?



Hey Barb! Thanks! I am yet to work out what to use as a catch, it will probably be a decision for the administration (parents)  .


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 19, 2013)

Cody - Very nice work. Is this your house or projects you are doing for someone else? 
Scott


----------



## CodyS (Jul 19, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Cody - Very nice work. Is this your house or projects you are doing for someone else?
> Scott



This is my parents place (I still live at home).


----------



## CodyS (Jul 19, 2013)

Also as a bit of an update, I have put the first 2 coats of paint on today :)


----------



## CodyS (Aug 18, 2013)

I was having a bit of trouble with my photobucket account, but now it's fixed, this is how the look plus a few coats of paint :)

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/Album%202/null_zps1c057902.jpg

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/Album%202/null_zps72128c83.jpg


----------

